# Rally vs Agility



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I haven't done any formal dog training for about 12 years. Back then, I did obedience. Agility was just barely coming to this area and there was no rally.
Could you please give me your input on rally vs agility?
Lacey has most of her basic commands, but we are still going to take a formal obedience class at least through her CGC to make sure I didn't miss anything.
After that not sure where to go, and would like to know what you've enjoyed with your poodles. I want quality time with her, we don't have to be competitive. So any info you're willing to share would be much appreciated.
I am also considering some therapy work as she becomes more solid. Any thoughts??


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I've watched some agility trials and they look like FUN, FUN, FUN (if you like doing that sort of thing - which I don't... But I like watching!!!) :lol: I am not very athletically inclined (Ok, Ok, I'm short, fat, old and run out of breath quickly...) but we've taken rally classes with our spoos and I can tell that we're going to like that performance event much, much better!!! 

I would say if you like very active sports, agility would be a fantastic bonding experience; but if you're like us - rally fits our needs better.

Whatever you do - have fun! :lol:


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

We are hopefully going to go for agility. Captain is very athletic, despite his owner's lack of finesse (but DH is very athletic) and style when working out. I feel like it would be fun for us. And something for my kids to get into also.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

why not do both!? I do agility, rally, and formal obedience... Rally is more like obedience than agility, but it's a more relaxed and fun version of obedience really. It's touted as being a step between agility and obedience, but it is very much obedience based, just funner like agility is! lol!

For active fast dogs agility still takes the cake, but like plumcrazy says, rally is a GREAT alternative to get out competing in something, for those of us who get puffed trying to keep up in the agility ring! lol! I do agility for the fun of it and cos Paris loves it, but I do rally for those reasons AND to compete and get titles and scores and improve. I'm not really 'into' agility enough to worry about being very competitive at all! lol.

It's a less formal way of doing obedience because the dog only has to be with you on a loose leash (no need to do a formal 'heel' position at all) it's also all up to you to read each sign and do it as you get to it; no steward calling out where to go or where to turn (the only commands you're given are when to start, the rest is all up to you and your dog!) it seems simple enough for anyone who does obedience, and really it is, but it's a lot of fun to puddle about with for sure, and gives the dogs something else to do!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

we start Rally in 2 weeks (im soooooo excited!!! cant wait!!!!) and then agility will start come spring (im even more excited abt that!!!!) Ive dabled in agility with my border (Zulu will still be to young, so she will be in a puppy agility (low inpact)) but ive never done rally, but what i have watched it looks like fun, a more interactive (i think thats the word im looking for?) version of formal obedience. we are definitely excited to dable in it though!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input  I guess we will just have to try it all! I think Lacey should be ready to start in the next 2-4 weeks. We decided that if we couldn't get the letters in front of her name (CH) we would look to get a whole bunch of letters after her name


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Personally I would do Rally first it is way more fun and relaxed and I think safer for the dog no long sits and downs off leash, they have an honour instead.

As for Agility it is my main fun sport and I put way more effort, time and money into it. I also don't want people with obedience dogs trained with corrections coming to me for Agility classes I teach most of what I need out of my dog in my agility class. Find a really good positive agility instructor and take up agility first it will be easy to go to obedience/rally later.


----------



## omnipoodle (May 2, 2010)

I do both agility and rally. Faith and I enjoy agility more, but rally is still a lot of fun. For us training in multiple sports has improved our performance in each. In my opinion there is way more to agility than rally. It is more physically strenuous, so it's easier to wear your dog out. It is super fun for both the dog and the handler. However, it's easier to accidentally train a bad habit, it's more dangerous, and it requires lots of expensive equipment, so classes with a good, positive trainer are a must. Rally is a more limited sport, but it's really easy to train it and practice by yourself. All the signs and rules are out there online, and there's no special equipment. It's fun to learn and practice all the different moves. If you're interested in competition, in general you will be ready for rally trials quicker than agility trials. My dog and I have competed successfully through all levels of AKC and APDT rally without ever taking a rally class (although that's just because there haven't been rally classes in my area).

I think you and Lacey will have a blast with whichever sport you choose!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks! Lacey and I have our first agility class on Sat. afternoon. I am very excited. We met a very fun lady (who was also highly recommended) at an agility trial a couple of weekends ago.

We're also going to work some obedience and rally with a different trainer who is also quite fun.

Next month I'm taking the human part of the class for therapy dog certification.

So far we've been having a blast. Lacey enjoys all the different training we do together whether serious or silly. We just like to have a good time. 

She just barely got her first real collar. She was in show hair until March and couldn't have a normal collar. I put the new collar on and she got all excited. She doesn't wear a collar most of the time so anytime I put her collar on she knows something fun is coming. She walks to and from work with me everyday. (with collar and leash, ofcourse)


----------

